# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Kush i ndertoi Piramidat e Egjiptit?

## Coli-i-vogël

_Gjithmone kam qene pasionant pas objekteve madhore, si: piramidave, sfingave, statuja induse, qe nganjehere mendoja se keto nuk i ka ngritur dore e njeriut, por nje fuqi mbinatyrore! Po lexoja per Egjiptin e lashe dicka, dhe kuptohet se fjale PIRAMIDE ishte ne cdo resht dhe me lindi ideja te hap kete teme dhe te pyes: Valle si jane te ndertuara ato objekte gjigande, qe edhe sot shkenca ende nuk ka arritur t'i deshifroj duke mos harruar zhvillimin tekniko/teknologjik te asaj kohe!_

----------


## Darius

Coli ke bere nje pyetje qe spo i jep dot pergjigjen nje shkence e tere  :buzeqeshje: 

Ose me sakte disa mendojne se ja kane dhene kur kane thene qe piramidat u ndertuar me litare, hunj dhe forcen e kraheve  :perqeshje:  Materialet per kete gje jane te shumta dhe nese kontribojne te gjithe ne teme mbase arrihet te jepet nje pasqyre e mjaftueshme per te mesuar me shume. Une po te flas shkurtimisht fare dhe me pas gradualisht tema mund te pasurohet.

Sipas egjyptologove Piramidat (po marr si shembull Piramiden e Madhe te Gizes ose ate qe ne e njohim si Piramida e Keopsit) eshte ndertuar vetem me krah nga njerezit dhe me ndihmen e hunjve dhe litareve. Koha qe jepet per ndertimin e saj eshte rreth 20 vjet. Kjo piramide ka 2.3 milione blloqe guri me nje peshe mesatare prej 2.5 ton (ndersa ne brendesi te saj ka blloqe guri qe shkojne nga 70 ton ne 200 ton) dhe i bie qe cdo 2-3 minuta eshte transportuar, spostuar, latuar, ngritur dhe vendosur nje masiv i tille per 20 vjet rrjesht pa pushim. Pjesa derrmuese e ketij informacioni vjen nga Herodoti i Halikanasit i cili vizitoi Egjyptin rreth vitit 450 p.e.s. dhe ka lene nje pershkrim te Piramides se Madhe ne librin qe ka shkruar. Nga shoqeruesit egjyptiane atij ju tha se per ndertimin e piramides eshte dashur nje force prej 100 mije sklleverish te cilet kane punuar dite e nate per 20 vjet per te ndertuar piramiden. Sipas po te njejtit burim te Herodotit qellimi i ndertimit ishte perdorimi i saj si varr per Faraonin Khufu (apo sic i thone greket, Keops).

Tani ky eshte informacioni qe qarkullon kryesisht ne rradhet e egjyptologjise dhe qe mbrohet me force dhe fanatizem prej tyre. Egjyptologjia eshte nje shkence qe e perjashton veten nga shkencat ekzakte apo shkencat e tjera qe bazohen fuqimisht ne proven shkencore. Si rezultat eshte e hapur per spekullime. UNe sdua te te helmoj trurin me prova dhe teori te tjera qe rrezojne shumicen e pretendimeve te egjyptologeve si per vjetersine e piramidave, si per menyren e ndertimit dhe sidomos per qellimin e ndertimit te tyre. Por mund te them kete gje qe ta kesh te qarte qe ne fillim. Piramidat (Sidomos ajo e Gizes) qe thuhet se u ndertuar si varre nuk jane aspak varre dhe asnje faraon nuk eshte varrosur ne to. Kete kije parasysh kur nderton mendimin tend per menyren sesi u realizuan piramidat. 

Ne menyren e ndertimit mendimi kryesor i egjyptologeve eshte qe blloqet e gurit jane transportuar mbi hunj, te terhequr me litare dhe me pas jane vendosur gradualisht duke u levizur neper platforma te pjerrta te cilat vazhdonin te lartoheshin ne menyre progresive me lartimin e vete piramides. Tani sesi arriten egjyptianet e lashte te perputhnin blloqe kaq masive guri ne menyre perfekte aq sa as tehu me i holle i briskut nuk mund te futet midis tyre dhe si arriten te ruajne nje plan te total te bazes se piramides ne shmangie vetem prej 10 cm (persosje teknologjike te cilen ne e kemi arritur vetem kohet e fundit me perdorimin e lazerit) kete nje zot e di dhe egjyptologet qe e pertypin midis dhembeve. Po ashtu nje pjese e madhe e gureve jane transportuar ne distanca qe shkonin nga 60 milje (100 km) deri ne 90 milje (145 km) dhe sipas egjyptologeve per transportimin e tyre jane perdorur anije ose trape te cilet qarkullonin neper lumin Nil. Tani se cfare anije apo trape kane qene ato te cilat ishin ne gjendje te mbanin nje peshe te tille ate perseri vetem egjyptologet mund ta thone dhe duke e pertypur akoma me keq neper dhembe.  Ky eshte informacioni me i pergjithshem qe ekziston. SHiko fotot e meposhtme te cilat tregojne ndertimin e plaftormes se pjerret dhe menyren e levizjes se gureve. 

Po ashtu tek tema Mistere ne nenforumin e Fenomeneve Paranormale (diku nga mesi i temes) ka nje diskutim per misterin e piramidave dhe po ashtu eshte dhe nje video qe mund ta ndjekesh.)

Ose me mire videon po e postoj ketu si link dhe si player qe ta shikosh vete. Eshte ne anglisht. 












Ja dhe fotot me poshte

----------


## Kreksi

O Coli i vogel,

Kjo teoria e deri tanishme eshte rrexuar nga Davidovith, nje hulumtues amerikan, i cili ka dhen provat se keta guret qe i shofim ne piramida nuk jane gur te vertete por nje lloje cimenti me nje formul ende te pa njohur por eshte e sigurt se se pari te gjithe keta gur me pare ishin te lengte si ciment qe jan forcuar me kohen.
Materiali eshte me baz nga fosilet qe kan mbetur pas zhdukjes se detit ne kete regjion dhe keto fosile ndertuesit e piramidave(imohtepi, zbulues i formules) i kan bluar keto fosile dhe i kan perzie me uje e qe iu kan shtuar nje materiel tjeter qe ende askush nuk e ka zbuluar por e sigurt eshte se piramidat jane  te ndertuara nga nje lloje cimenti, si ato blloqet ne bosnje...

----------


## Cimo

Struktura gjigante u ndërtua përmes një skeleje të brendshme

Zbulohet misteri i Piramidës së Keopsit

Arkitekti francez, Jean Pierre Houdin, e ka ilustruar teorinë e tij përmes teknologjisë kompjuterike tredimensionale

Falë përmasave të pabesueshme të blloqeve shkëmbore, saktësisë me të cilën janë vendosur, zgjidhjeve të pabesueshme inxhinierike dhe lartësisë së strukturave, piramidat prej shekujsh kanë lënë pa fjalë ekspertë, studiues e shkencëtarë. Aq madhështore janë këto vepra të dorës së njeriut, sa mes dhjetëra teorive mbi realizimin e tyre ndeshen edhe ato sipas të cilave janë ndërtuar nga qenie të ardhura prej shumë larg planetit tonë. Ndër piramidat, më e madhja dhe më mbresëlënësja është ajo e Keopsit, e ndërtuar 4 mijë e 5 qind vite më parë, që mat 250 metra gjerësi dhe 136 lartësi. Më shumë se të tjerat, mbase për shkak të përmasave, ka fshehur brenda saj enigmën për metodat që janë përdorur për ta ndërtuar.

Teoria më e pranueshme e shihte ndërtimin e saj të realizuar përmes një skele të jashtme, e cila zgjatej në formë spiraleje, duke u ngjitur lart përgjatë gjithë gjatësisë së mureve. Spiralja ngushtohej me rritjen e lartësisë së piramidës, deri sa mbërrinte në kulmin e saj. Fakti është që egjiptianët nuk kanë lënë asnjë lloj dokumentacioni mbi sistemet e ndërtimit që përdorën për ta realizuar këtë kryevepër.

Sipas arkitektit francez, Jean Pierre Houdin, i cili sapo e ka bërë publike teorinë e tij në Paris, egjiptianët kishin arritur ta realizonin këtë vepër madhështore duke "përdorur një skelë të brendshme në formë spiraleje, deri në kulmin e strukturës" së piramidës. Jean Pierre Houdin u mbështet për të ngritur këtë teori mbi një seri studimesh të hollësishme të kryera nga kolegu i tij, Gilles Dormion, të cilat u krahasuan me të gjitha parametrat e epokës: vegla prej bakri e guri (egjiptianët nuk e njihnin hekurin), materiale të përdorura (blloqe graniti të mbërritura nga Asiani, që ndodhet 900 kilometra larg dhe blloqe gëlqerorë, e harta të ndryshme).

Pasi arriti të bindte industrinë "Dassault Systemes", i cili ofroi asistencën teknike, arkitekti francez, pas tetë vitesh studime të detajuara, paraqiti teorinë e tij të ilustruar, falë sistemeve tredimensionale industriale. Në film, i cili prej dy ditësh mund të shihet nga kushdo në internet, tentohet të vërtetohet se ndërtimi i piramidës së Keopsit zgjati jo më shumë se 20 vjet, pra gjatë periudhës në të cilën ky faraon mbretëroi (2538-2516).

Duke shfrytëzuar në favorin e tyre pjerrtësinë e zonës ku u ndërtua piramida, egjiptianët (të cilët sipas Houdin janë edhe inxhinierët e parë në historinë e njerëzimit) fillimisht ndërtuan një skelë të parë nga jashtë, e cila u përdor për ta çuar piramidën deri në lartësinë 43 metra. Më pas u vazhdua me një tjetër skelë, e cila ngrihej përgjatë mureve deri në kulmin e saj. Skela ishte e hapur te këndet, në mënyrë që të mundësohej rrotullimi i masave shkëmbore, që transportoheshin deri lart. Këto blloqe gjigante fillimisht transportoheshin me mjete lundruese në ujërat e Nilit, më pas përdoreshin rula të drunjtë, të tërhequr nga njerëz.

Skela, e cila rrotullohej përreth strukturës në kahun e kundërt të lëvizjes së akrepave të orës, ngrihej me një kënd 7 deri 8 për qind, gjë që u jepte mundësinë njerëzve të transportonin përmes saj masat shkëmbore. Në këtë çast skela e jashtme doli jashtë funksionit dhe u çmontua.

Paralelisht ecnin punimet për ndërtimin e galerisë së madhe, e dukshme edhe në ditët e sotme, e cila do të përdorej më pas për të ndërtuar dhomën mortore të faraonit mbi bazën e piramidës. Në këmbë mbahej nga pesë struktura graniti, të cilat u ngritën përmes një sistemi kundërpeshash.

Të dhënat e Jean Pierre Houdin u hodhën në një kompjuter dhe "Dassault Systemes" krijoi një model virtual për të vërtetuar teorinë e arkitektit përmes sistemeve kompjuterike tredimensionale. Për këtë u nevojit rimodelimi i gjithë piramidës dhe integrimi i shumë parametrave: përmasat apo pesha e gurëve, forca ngritëse e tërheqëse etj. Skuadra e vënë në dispozicion nga kompania "Dassault Systemes" punoi plot dy vjet mbi këtë projekt. U përdor edhe mikrogërmimi, një teknikë që zbulon ndryshimet e dendësive të materialeve, nga e njëjta kompani që zbuloi edhe boshllëqet në brendësi të piramidës.

Jean Pierre Houdin ka ndërmend që shumë shpejt ta provojë edhe në vend teorinë e tij, sigurisht pa përdorur mjete që do ta dëmtonin strukturën.

gazeta-shqip

----------


## sam1r

Pershendetje antar te forumit shqiptar!
Pike se pari shpresoj qe z.Darius te mos e mbyll kte teme me arsyetimin se ka materiale te bollshme per Piramidat dhe Egjiptin neper temat tjera te ketij nenforumi!

Bota eshte e mbushur plot e perplot mistere, prej te cilave misteri i menyres se ndertimit te Piramidave dhe i qellimit te ndertimit te tyre, eshte nder me te rendesishmit.

Kjo teme, ka si qellim diskutimin e pyetjeve te mia ne vazhdim, dhe fakteve interesante qe do te postoj.

Shikoni me vemendje foton me poshte:

Nese vereni me kujdes, dy vija te terhequra ne veri-lindje dhe veri-perendim, nga kendet e piramides kane quditerisht formen e deltes perfekte qe lumi Nil formon ne grykderdhjen e tij ne Mesdhe!
Per ta bere kte ne kohen qe "mendohet" qe piramidat jane ndertuar, dhe per ta bere ne menyre precize, do te ishte dashur nje pe i terhequr me milje te tera gjatesi, nga pikat e permendura paraprakisht, per ne vend-ndertimin e piramidave!
*Si u be nje hesap nje gjeometri kaq precize ne kohen kur "nuk kishte" mjete vezhgimi nga hapesira?*

Shikoni me vemendje foton ne vazhdim:

Objekti me ngjyre te zeze ne figuren paraprake, tregon piramiden, dhe tani shikoni: orientimi preciz me polin e veriut(krahasojeni me kompasin ne kendin e poshtem te anes se djathte), nuk mund te jete rastesi!
Te kujtojme qe ne ate kohe "nuk kishte" kompas, dhe nje gje e tille duket...absurde!!

Vazhdon...

----------


## sam1r

Shikoni me vemendje foton ne vazhdim:

Kjo eshte nje foto e piramides se famshme te Gizes dhe fqinjes se saj, pare nga Sphinxi ne mbremjen e solsticit veror!
Dhe siq e shikoni, dielli qendron ne largesi te njejte nga te dy piramidat.
*Rastesi?*
Per ta bere kte, egjiptasit e vjeter duhet te dinin daten e sakte te solsticit veror, dhe si pasoj te dinin gjatesin e sakte te vitit - 365.25, serish, nje fakte i zbuluar vone pasi qe civilizimi egjiptas kishte kaluar!
Fotoja e dyte:

E pare nga hyrja e piramides se madhe, lindja e diellit dhe perendimi i tij ne diten e solsticit dimeror, paraqet nje saktesi tjeter gjeometrike.
Qe nga lindja e diellit qe lind pikerisht ne pjesen e pasme te kokes se Sphinxit, e deri ne perendim te tij, ai pershkon me saktesi tere kokes e tij.
*Rastesi tjeter?*

----------


## DjiLiroz

Po i tregoj disa gjera te piramidave:

Egjiptianët e lashtë i ndërtonin piramidat, varret, tempujt dhe pallatet me materiale ndërtimi mjaft të qëndrueshme. Megjithë tërmetet, luftërat dhe kapriçot e natyrës, momumentet arkitekturore egjiptiane duken përtej tokës, një atribut për këtë civilizim madhështor. Ndërtimi i piramidave kërkonte një shkallë të lartë aftësish në fushën e arkitekturës dhe inxhinierisë. Përveç piramidave, ndërtesat egjiptiane ishin të zbukuruara me piktura, imazhe të gdhendura prej guri, hieroglife dhe statuja tri-dimensionale. Arti tregon historinë e faraonëve, përëndive, njerëzve të thjeshtë, botën natyrale të bimëve, zogjtë dhe kafshët. Bukuria dhe madhështia e këtyre vendeve nuk mund të krahasohen. Si ka mundësi që egjiptianët e lashtë arrinin të ndërtonin këto struktura masive duke përdorur rregulla primitive? Kjo mbetet ende një mister. Piramidat spektakolare, të cilat e kanë bërë Egjiptin të famshëm, janë një prej mrekullive më të vërteta të botës. Një prej mistereve më të lashtë në Egjipt, ka të bëjë me ndërtimin e piramidave. Si ishte e mundur që njerëzit në periudhën e Gurit, të lëviznin blloqe kaq të mëdha guri? Egjiptianët lanë mijëra vizatime nga jeta e tyre e përditshme në Mbretërinë e Vjetër. çuditërisht në asnjë prej tyre nuk tregohet se si janë ndërtuar piramidat. 

Piramida është një varr në të katër anët me gurë, që simbolizon malin e shenjtë, orovatjet universale të njerëzimit për të arritur parajsat. Besimet e lashta në ngjitjen e shpirtit njerëzor te Zoti, është qëllimi kryesor pas ndërtimit të piramidave. Edhe sot, piramidat janë metafora për kërkimet e njerëzimit. 



Piramidat e para 

Periudha e piramidave fillon gjatë Mbretërisë së Vjetër (2650-2134 para Krishtit), kur piramidat e para u ndërtuan nga Mbreti Djoser në dinastinë e tretë. Ndërtimi i tyre vazhdoi deri në vitin 1640 para Krishtit. Gjatë dinastisë së parë dhe të dytë, mbretërit egjiptianë varroseshin në varre të vjetër prej balte.Të vdekurit vendoseshin për t'u prehur në një dhomëz nëntokësore në fund të një kulle. 

Mbreti Djoser ndërtoi një administratë të fuqishme me bazë në qytetin Memfis, jo shumë larg qytetit të sotëm Kajro. Një nga zyrtarët e tij ishte një arkitekt i famshëm dhe i shkolluar, i cili kishte projektuar Piramidën Step, varrin e një faraoni në Saqqara , që ngjasonte me rrugën e një ylli në qiell. Ky lloj varri zëvendësoi origjinalet e vjetër mastaba, me gropën e varrit në qendër. 

Në dinastinë e katërt, faraoni Snefru ndërtoi piramidat e para të vërteta gjeografikisht në Dahshur, në jug të Saqqara-s. Ai filloi me lëmimin e dy piramidave ekzistuese, që ishin ndërtuar nga paraardhësit e tij. Më pas Snefru ndërtoi dy piramitat e tij. 

Piramidat e ndërtuara gjatë dinastisë së pestë kishin në përbërje gurë, mbeturina dhe plithare (tulla prej balte) dhe lyheshin me gëlqere. Kur gëlqerja binte, pjesa mbushëse mes tullave rrezikonte të shkrihej. 



Piramidat e fundit 

Piramidat e fundit u ndërtuan rreth Dahshur-it dhe Haware-s nga mbretërit e Mbretërisë së Mesme (2040-1640 para Krishtit). Megjithë përpjekjet e konsiderueshme për të fshehur hyrjen për në varre, si dhe përpjekjet për të zbrapsur grabitësit me leje kalimi false, arkitektët dështuan të parandalonin plaçkitjen e piramidave. Si rezultat i kësaj, piramidave njëmijë vjeçare po u vinte fundi. Eksperimenti për të siguruar udhëtimin e mbretërve në përjetësi, doli i jo i suksesshëm. Për këtë arsye faraonët e Mbretërisë së Re iu përkushtuan ndërtimit të varreve në Luginën e Mbretërve. Në një zonë të largët përtej Nilit, nga Luxor dhe Karnak , ata shpresonin t'i shpëtonin fatit të keq të paraardhësve të tyre. 



Tempujt egjiptianë 

Për një periudhë të gjatë, egjiptianët ndërtuan shumë tempuj përgjatë lumit Nil. Dy prej tempujve më të njohur janë Karnak dhe Luxor . Këto struktura përshtypjelënëse, me kolonat dhe portat e tyre gjigande, u ndërtuan për të nderuar përënditë vendase dhe kombëtare. Tempujt u vendosën aty ku përënditë dhe energjia e tyre hyjnore mund të jetonin të veçuar nga çdo gjë tjetër e botës. Sipas një legjende egjiptiane, tempulli i parë u formësua në një breg toke, e cila lagej nga nga deti i hershëm i quajtur Nun. Forma e parë me jetë, që u duk në atë vend, ishte një bimë të cilën e solli falkoi Hours. Një tjetër variant për këtë histori, e përshkruan lulen e lotusit si lulja e parë në të cilën u shfaq dielli. Pas kësaj u krijuan qeniet njerëzore. Ky moment u quajt Rasti i Parë (First Occasion). Në shenjë mirënjohjeje egjiptianët nisën të ndërtojnë tempuj për të nderuar dhe kujtuar përënditë. Projektimi i tempullit të parë u bë nga përënditë dhe çdo tempull që ndërtohej vinte si një kopje e të parit. Projektimi inkurajoi përënditë që të sillnin forcë hyjnore në rrafshin e tokës. Klerikët punonin në tempuj duke udhëhequr ritualet ditore në nder të përëndive dhe faraonëve, të cilëve u kushtoheshin këto tempuj.  


Kete e kam marre ne nje faqe interneti.

----------


## sam1r

*Fakte tjera te quditshme:*

*Edhe pse egjyptasit mbanin shenime per qdo gje qe benin, qdo luft qe zhvillonin, qdo mbret qe kishin..etc, ata kurr nuk lane te deshmi se ishin vete ndertues te piramidave!

*Edhe pse ata nuk kishin zbuluar ende as rroten, ne nje menyre, ata arriten te benin transportimin e blloqeve gjigande prej guri, me peshe prej 2 tone e me teper secila!Dhe kishte kaq shume blloqe...saqe, po ti benim te gjitha blloqet bashke, dhe ti formsonim ato ne blloqe me perimeter 0.80m, do te mjaftonin per te pershkuar boten ne 2/3 e gjatesis ekuatoriale!

*Eshte interesant edhe fakti se piramida eshte e ndertuar ne te dy anet saktesisht ne gjeresin gjeografike prej 31 shkall, dhe kjo i bie qe te jete saktesisht ne qender te te gjithe mases tokesore te botes!

----------


## sam1r

Fotoja e pare:

Tregon yjet kryesore te rripit te ashtuquajtur Orion.

Tani, shikoni diagramin tjeter me poshte:

Tregon pozicionimin e 3 piramidave kryesore ne luginen e faraoneve...dhe jo rastesishte perputhet me radhitjen e yjeve te rripit Orion, qe permendem me larte!!
*Rastesi??*
Koha qe mendohej se piramidat ishin ndertuar(rreth 3000 vjet me pare), nuk perputhet saktesisht me yjet e Orionit, por nese kthehemi prapa ne kohe, kur yjet ne qiell - rripi Orion, qendronin ne proporcion te njejte me piramidat ne Egjipt, ateher ne kohe-mates na del viti 10,500 p.L.K!!!!!!

Fakt tjeter qe perkrah vjetersin e piramidave, eshte edhe Sphinxi. Nese shikojme proporcionin e kokes se tij, dhe trupit te luanit, verejme me lehtesi se trupi i luanit nuk perputhet me madhsin e kokes njerzore, por me koken e vertete te tij, qe do te duhej te ishte - koke luani!
Pra kjo d.m.th se koka e njeriut i eshte ndertuar kohe me vone. 
Deshmia per vjetersin e Sphinxit vjen nga gerryerjet qe i jane shkaktuar nga forca e ujit, por hapesira ku sphinxi gjendet, nuk ka pasur uje qysh 10,000 vjet p.L.K!!!

P.S.Mos te harrojme faktin qe rripi i Orionit gjendet pikerisht ne konstelacionin yjor te Luanit!

----------


## sam1r

Ne rregull, por disi nuk i ha me keto shpjegimet klasike rreth ndertimit dhe qellimit te piramidave,qfare ti postove :shkelje syri: ..
Me fal nese ofendohesh, por qellimi i temes eshte tjeter, dhe lus moderatorin te fshij kte postimin!
Me respekt, 
*sam1r*

----------


## sam1r

Un tanime perfundova me pjesen time te pyetjeve, dhe ju lus qe ti bashkoheni diskutimit rreth asaj se, a ka mundesi qe nje civilizim me nivel shume primitiv zhvillimi teknologjik e shkencor - civilizimi egjiptian i kohes, te kete ndertuar kso struktura masive, shume precize gjeometrikisht, dhe te percjellura nga rastesi qe lidhen me astronomin!

Pershendetje!

----------


## agonny

e Kush po mendon qe i ka ndertu pra!
p.s edhe po shoh shum tema bre po fshihen !postime etj
pse?a e din najkuhs me mu pergjigj,

----------


## Deep sky

> Fotoja e pare:
> 
> 
> P.S.Mos te harrojme faktin qe rripi i Orionit gjendet pikerisht ne konstelacionin yjor te Luanit!



Pergezimet e mia per temen,interesante.Une i adhuroj ata njerez qe diten te kuptonin aq shume gjera, ne cdo fushe se shkences,dhe astronomia ka si djep Egjiptin e vjeter.
mos ma merr per keq,po doja te korigjoja per dicka. Orioni eshte vet kostelacion ,dhe *Alnitak,Alnilam* e* Mintaka *  jane yjet qe perbejne "rripin e tij" Luani s'ka te beje me te,po per kuriozitet po te them se dhe vete egjiptianet arriten te shikonin dicka tjeter pervec rripit....*Shpaten* e cila eshte ajo nebuloza e kuqe(M42) qe shihet,sapo poshte rripit te orionit.ne ato kohera qielli ishte shume me i erret,dhe disa mrekullira,mund te shikohenin pa veshtiresi.


P.s  .....ahaha edhe ju te" terrorizuar "nga fshirja e temave

----------


## landi45

ka shume gjera qe shpjegohen vetem me ane te ndihmes hyjnore ose te ndihmes nga bote te tjera se llogjikisht nuk shpjegohen dot pastaj pse na duket kaq e pabesushme vizita nga planete te tjere kur ne per nje kohe shume te shkurtet kemi arritur maja teknologjie po ato qe mund te kene me mijera vite para nesh ku do jene me teknologjine

----------


## FierAkja143

mos vall shqiptaret e lasht i ndertuan piramidat?....


 :perqeshje:  


teme interesante kte spo ta mohoj

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Misteret jan te bukur dhe ndjellin interes,per aq kohe sa ngelen si  te tilla!

Kam degjuar qe,keto piramida,krijoheshin per te strehuar varret e perandoreve & brenda saj,fusnin ushtar te paisur me nje sasi te konsiderueshme ushqimesh,gje kjo qe do t`i servirej perandorve,qe sipas egjiptjaneve,pas vdekjes shndrroheshin ne mumje!!

Sa e vertet eshte kjo ?!*

----------


## FierAkja143

Dj te them te drejten personalisht nuk jam ndodhur atie qe te pergjigjem me saktesi 100%.  Por me sa kam lexuar neper libra, kjo eshte e vertet.

----------


## sam1r

> Pergezimet e mia per temen,interesante.Une i adhuroj ata njerez qe diten te kuptonin aq shume gjera, ne cdo fushe se shkences,dhe astronomia ka si djep Egjiptin e vjeter.
> mos ma merr per keq,po doja te korigjoja per dicka. Orioni eshte vet kostelacion ,dhe *Alnitak,Alnilam* e* Mintaka *  jane yjet qe perbejne "rripin e tij" Luani s'ka te beje me te,po per kuriozitet po te them se dhe vete egjiptianet arriten te shikonin dicka tjeter pervec rripit....*Shpaten* e cila eshte ajo nebuloza e kuqe(M42) qe shihet,sapo poshte rripit te orionit.ne ato kohera qielli ishte shume me i erret,dhe disa mrekullira,mund te shikohenin pa veshtiresi.
> 
> P.s  .....ahaha edhe ju te" terrorizuar "nga fshirja e temave


Faleminderit!
Sa i perket sqarimit tend, sa un kuptoj, nje konstelacion nuk perbehet vetem prej 3 yjeve, dhe gjithashtu neper dokumentar qe kam pare dhe dokumente te lexuara ne internet, kam verejtur se qe te gjith permendin kuriozitetin e perputhjes se strukturave te ndertuara ne Luginen e Faraoneve, me renditjen e yjeve te rripit Orion, i cili gjendet pikerisht ne konstelacion LEO!
Gjithashtu fakti se sphinxi me pare ishte teresisht LUAN, dhe jo gjysem njeri, tregon se eshte ndertuar per te simbolizuar, ose ndoshta...per te treguar origjinen e ndertuesve te tyre!?
Por sidoqoft te gjithe gabojn, dhe ti ke me shume njohuri nga keto gjera, je nje profesionist, per dallim nga un - nje i apasionuar pas mistereve, asgje me teper :ngerdheshje: ..

P.S. Nuk eshte tamam terrorizim... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sam1r

> mos vall shqiptaret e lasht i ndertuan piramidat?....
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> teme interesante kte spo ta mohoj


Per piramidat e Egjiptit...nuk te garantoj :buzeqeshje: !
Mirepo qe nuk ka dikund ne trojet shqiptare, ndonje piramid te varrosur mileniume me pare, nuk kisha thene :shkelje syri: .

----------


## Ribery

pergezime Sam1r per temen, shume interesante 






> *Fakte tjera te quditshme:*
> 
> *Edhe pse egjyptasit mbanin shenime per qdo gje qe benin, qdo luft qe zhvillonin, qdo mbret qe kishin..etc, ata kurr nuk lane te deshmi se ishin vete ndertues te piramidave!
> 
> *Edhe pse ata nuk kishin zbuluar ende as rroten, ne nje menyre, ata arriten te benin transportimin e blloqeve gjigande prej guri, me peshe prej 2 tone e me teper secila!Dhe kishte kaq shume blloqe...saqe, po ti benim te gjitha blloqet bashke, dhe ti formsonim ato ne blloqe me perimeter 0.80m, do te mjaftonin per te pershkuar boten ne 2/3 e gjatesis ekuatoriale!
> 
> *Eshte interesant edhe fakti se piramida eshte e ndertuar ne te dy anet saktesisht ne gjeresin gjeografike prej 31 shkall, dhe kjo i bie qe te jete saktesisht ne qender te te gjithe mases tokesore te botes!


nga keto fakte qe dhe, si dhe tjerat te bashkangjitura me foto, ndertimi i piramidave ne Egjipt permbushe kriterit per tu quajtur taman *mister*

gjith çka mund te them eshte " no comment" !!

----------

